
Ask HN: Making a chatbot for my classrom – which API is the easiest to use? - fake_azeroth
Sorry, this is not a &quot;I didn&#x27;t google it&quot; and I would like to show my students what you could do with few API calls.<p>Project is simple - a web form which makes an API call to the Chatbot API and responds to a few messages. It&#x27;s a 1-2 hour demonstration to students, me live-coding.<p>I haven&#x27;t find a service which I could easily register (with only email), obtain the API for, maybe, 50 calls per account at least. Almost every service asks for a card and other types of verification.<p>Thank you very much HN!
======
ohadron
I highly recommend the Telegram API - it's simple, robust, and you can
definitely build something simple and educational within ~100 lines of code.

[https://core.telegram.org/bots/api](https://core.telegram.org/bots/api)

